# Help In Value - 1922 Columbia



## Vincer (May 21, 2016)

Picked up this Columbia motobike recently. It appears to be an all original (except for the pedals and tires)1922 Columbia model N8  motobike. It's in pretty much as found condition except I've removed some of the surface rust. I believe this to be the original paint with about 2/3 of the paint still there. I could be wrong but you don't seem to see many of these with the Columbia tank. The tank is in really good shape with very little damage except for where the front truss rods hit the side when turning. I think these dents could be taken out pretty easily without disturbing the old paint.  Not sure if I'm going to keep this bike so I'm looking for what you guys think this is worth.

Thanks for your help,

Vince


----------



## dave the wave (May 21, 2016)

don't see why you can't get $1000 for it.the bike is rare not many around.


----------



## jacob9795 (May 22, 2016)

Did you give it an oxalic acid bath?

JG


----------



## Vincer (May 22, 2016)

I used one of the other suggestions I got here from the CABE and that was to lightly wipe it down with WD40. I've never used oxalic acid and some of the comments on here said you have to be very careful.

Vince


----------



## Junkhunter (May 22, 2016)

I agree with the WD40. Value. depends on how fast you want to sell it. you can put a 1K price on it and wait for the right guy. 800-1K would be my guess.


----------



## olderthandirt (Jul 30, 2016)

sweet cruiser ,really love her


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 30, 2016)

I paid 750 for the last one I had. Super cool bike!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 31, 2016)

What pedals do you have on it? I believe the correct pedals are pretty hard to find and this may affect value some but still a nice original bike and I would think somewhere in the $1k range is about right. V/r Shawn


----------



## Vincer (Jul 31, 2016)

The pedals on it are what came with it when purchased; reproduction rat trap pedals. I've been looking around for some originals but so far no luck. I don't like the way it looks with what's on there so I'll continue to looks for originals or something close to that era.

Thanks, Vince


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 31, 2016)

That's a great bike and I'd love to own it but the landscape in the back ground leads me to think you're nowhere near Maine. I'd value it closer to $700 tops though.


----------



## pelletman (Jul 31, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> That's a great bike and I'd love to own it but the landscape in the back ground leads me to think you're nowhere near Maine. I'd value it closer to $700 tops though.




No palm trees in Maine?


----------



## Vincer (Jul 31, 2016)

You're right, Southern California.


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

Vincer said:


> Picked up this Columbia motobike recently. It appears to be an all original (except for the pedals and tires)1922 Columbia model N8  motobike. It's in pretty much as found condition except I've removed some of the surface rust. I believe this to be the original paint with about 2/3 of the paint still there. I could be wrong but you don't seem to see many of these with the Columbia tank. The tank is in really good shape with very little damage except for where the front truss rods hit the side when turning. I think these dents could be taken out pretty easily without disturbing the old paint.  Not sure if I'm going to keep this bike so I'm looking for what you guys think this is worth.
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> 
> ...



  Are you selling it??


----------



## Vincer (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi Curtis,

For the time being I've decided to keep it. Thanks for your interest.

Vince


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 2, 2016)

Great looking original.  Good luck finding the correct pedals.

Mike


----------

